
How much abuse can Cross-Laminated Timber take? - mixedbit
http://alexschreyer.net/engineering/much-abuse-can-cross-laminated-timber-clt-take/
======
anilgulecha
Very cool.. I think the concept is similar to kevlar, and how multiple layers
of different substances provide more than the same thickness of the single
best substance.

